# Rock Supply in NYC?



## conlonpromo (Jul 8, 2002)

I have been trying to find some stone to use in my new 90g tank. Unfortunately I cant seem to find a supplier online. Several google searches have turned up some wonderful places, but most are in the midwest. Does anyone know where I might be able to find some small granite boulders in New York City. Please help, I promised myself I would never by rock from an aquarium store again.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Look for landscape suppliers. You may have to look around the outskirts of the city. They sell boulders to landscapers for lawn decorations, rock walls, etc. I am about an hour from you and there are plenty here...but I imagine there are a couple much closer.


----------



## conlonpromo (Jul 8, 2002)

thanks for the quick reply. i will keep looking around.


----------



## MonkTong (May 4, 2011)

Please let me know what you find? As I live in NYC and will be needing to redo a couple of tanks in the near future.


----------



## conlonpromo (Jul 8, 2002)

As soon as I find something I will let you know.


----------



## SnuffyZX (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey Conlonpromo

Maybe try Shannon Florist on Ft Hamilton Pkwy or M&D Nursery on Stillwell avenue, I'm not 100% sure if they carry what your looking for but its worth a shot.

Where do you shop for your fish in Brooklyn?

Thanks
Snuffy


----------



## conlonpromo (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks for the advice. I used to shop at brooklyn zoo and world class aquarium, but they dont carry anything great anymore. This time around I will be ordering all my fish through the internet.


----------



## SnuffyZX (Jun 3, 2012)

No Problem....I know both those stores as well.....I actually picked up my 150 from world class aquarium about 6 years ago....I dont know there fish never look healthy to me so I usually steer clear of making a purchase when it comes to fish. Try China Town in Brooklyn there are a few stores that sometimes will surprise you....there is a store on 65th steet next to a gas station I think on 8th ave that sometimes has so good looking africans. The sign out front says bait and tackle but its a fish shop in the back.

Snuffy


----------



## conlonpromo (Jul 8, 2002)

Sounds worth checking out. Ill try to get out there in the next few days. Thanks again.


----------



## nyccichlid (Mar 24, 2005)

http://www.dragonettibrothers.com/

Dragonetti brothers on ralph ave. have FANTASTIC stones. However, at 65 cents a pound, it can add up fast.


----------



## conlonpromo (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't know why I didn't think of them, I live a few blocks away. Thanks, I will check them out soon.


----------



## nyccichlid (Mar 24, 2005)

conlonpromo said:


> I don't know why I didn't think of them, I live a few blocks away. Thanks, I will check them out soon.


Sure thing. I was there this past Sunday and picked up like 65 LBS of rock. It's nice, because they have like 5-6 skids of various rock bins. I picked through it for maybe 10 minutes. I actually bought too much, if that's possible for a Mbuna tank. I did not use all the rock.


----------

